# Suppression automatique des podcasts lus ?



## yulin (14 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

je me suis récemment mis aux podcast. 
Les téléchargements et synchro avec mon ipod marchent bien, mais les podcast s'accumulent et j'aimerais que Itunes supprime automatiquement ceux que j'ai déjà lu, ou au moins, ceux lu depuis un certain temps (1 sem par ex).

Mes réglages dans Itunes sont :

Rechercher de nvx épisodes : Tous les jours
Lorsque de nvx épisodes sont disponibles : Tout télécharger
Episodes à conserver : tous les épisodes non lus


Avec le dernier option, je pensais qu'il ne me garderais que les épisodes non lus et supprimerait donc les épisodes lues, mais il n'en est rien. Y'a-t-il une astuce ?

Yulin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Lorsque tu es dans la liste d'un podcast, va dans réglages puis décoche "réglages par défaut".

A côté d'épisode à conserver, sélectionne une autre valeur. Regarde si iTunes les supprime ou non. Ils sont peut être protégé en écriture.


----------

